# I'm home from hospital with TWINS



## disneyhorse (Mar 8, 2011)

Even though I thought I'd never have kids I thought I'd try one. Well, ended up with twins...

Born 3/4/11 at 6pm one minute apart (had to have c-section due to breech positions).

Wyatt Gordon was 5lbs 10oz

Amelie Rose was 5lbs 4oz.

So far healthy and on same sleep/eat schedule and pretty mellow...

Andrea


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 8, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!



 They are beautiful!!! 



 You are going to be a wonderful mother!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 8, 2011)

That is fantastic Andrea!!! One of each!!! Big congrats!!! Twice!


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's twice the CONGRATULATIONS!!!






:yeah


----------



## Miniv (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow!



Congrats! You got a boy AND A girl in one fell swoop! LOL!

Can't believe you carried well over 10 lbs ........what a trip. Good for you.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness, double the pleasure, double the trouble! How wonderful, one of each! Good job! you go girl! Hve fun loving those two babies, there is nothing more wonderful in the world then babies! You need any help, call Nana!


----------



## wrs (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations and best of luck to you. They are precious.


----------



## JennyB (Mar 8, 2011)

Andrea WOW! Congratulations! They are Beautiful... 









 ....well you thought ponies kept you busy...now you will find out what busy really is!... I very happy for you both 





 

Jenny


----------



## Mona (Mar 8, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS. Are you sure you couldn't have made the picture any smaller???






As best as I can see, they look beautiful, and Mom seems to be beaming too!



That's the way to do it...one boy, one girl, and done! LOL!


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry the photo is so small... I had to try to post it from another site and I can't figure out how to do the bigger ones and I don't have them on my computer... I'm sure as I'm more ambulatory with more time I'll post plenty more photos





Thanks,

Andrea


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jean_B (Mar 8, 2011)

Only word of advice....SLEEP. When they sleep - YOU sleep - even if it's when the dishes need washing, the clothes need to be sorted, supper needs to be cooked.

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 8, 2011)

Ditto what Jean B said...Altho my kids were not twins, they were pretty close (14 months apart) and if I didn't take a nap when they did, I was exhausted!

CONGRATS again...and can't wait for more pics as they grow up!


----------



## minie812 (Mar 8, 2011)

How wonderful is that. You look radiant with your new Buckaroos


----------



## Valerie (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats to you, look how you are beaming....!!

Remember to take care of yourself, it looks like you are going to have double the work now with two little

ones!!!


----------



## REO (Mar 8, 2011)

You thought you'd try one??

Well, anything worth doing is worth doing WELL! And that you did!

HUGE CONGRATS Andrea!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 8, 2011)

Andrea,

Congratulations! What a blessing and TIMES TWO!!!



And I'm with Mona...can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 8, 2011)

The key word is so far.....

I am hoping for twins.


----------



## Relic (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations times two..boy you got your work cut out for you now.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome! And I love the names. Congratulations.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh yes, we sleep when they sleep... we have them on some semblance of a schedule already where we feed them, then change them together, and then they sleep for three hours and that's when we sleep, too... it was too hard when they were eating and sleeping at different times. We'll see if it lasts.

Thanks for the kind words.

Andrea


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my, that is one seriously cute picture!








DOUBLE CONGRATULATIONS on your two beautiful babies!








Anna


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations, Andrea!!! You have a beautiful family


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations!!



How wonderful!! They are just as beautiful as can be! I'm so happy for you! Enjoy every minute of it because it goes by VERY fast!


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow.......Twins........You are going to be a very busy gal. Congratulations!!


----------



## Reble (Mar 9, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS so nice and how precious...


----------



## Davie (Mar 9, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS, They are absolutely beautiful and such a proud mother in that first photo. Healthy twins and one of each to boot, can't get much better than that. Enjoy every minute with them--time will fly and next thing you will know is they are handing you your grandchildren.


----------



## FoRebel (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 9, 2011)

Andrea.. so proud of you. A Mom WOW








Of course I do remember telling you.. you would change your mind lol. It has been such a neat thing to really watch you well grow up. Watching you look at Raven with a slight look of horror on your face as she was toddling around the horses lol to when you first started dating Phil and now you are married with a wonderful family of your own. I am so very very happy for you. Enjoy them as you know with Raven the time really flies by.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations Times Two! What a blessing. Your babies are beautiful!


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 9, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!





It is always nice to have one of each. Adorable!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations

2 beautiful babies.


----------



## crponies (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## Shari (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, twins!! Congrats on your two new bundles of joy!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh that is awesome! Yep, double the congrats! That is cool too to get a boy and a girl. Many blessings to your new family!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Mar 11, 2011)

WOW! Congratulations to you! You're gonna have fun!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 11, 2011)

SWEET!!!!!!! A BIG and double congratulations to you!!!!! So when do they get to go to Disneyland for the first time?! LOL! Congrats





Liz R.


----------



## Bluebell (Mar 11, 2011)

They are beautiful. You will be a busy Mommy for sure.


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations Andrea! I imagine that you will make an outstanding mother



You are aware that now, however, you have to get matching Shetlands for your babies right?






Cant wait to see more pictures!

Dan.


----------



## wildoak (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, double congratulations! You are going to be a busy lady lol...





Jan


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 12, 2011)

Congratulations! My mom said that when my brother and I were born (we're identical twins) that it was the happiest day of her life; she says she had a lot of fun with us. We were spoiled rotten. I'm sure she's just saying that, as I know we were little monsters when the hormones started kicking in lol. Your babies are beautiful


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 14, 2011)

congratulations for sure! you'll have your hands full no doubt - beautiful babies - glad all went well


----------



## Marnie (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, I'm so happy for you and your family, twins and one of each yet, what could be sweeter!!


----------



## susanne (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm late to the party, but CONGRATULATIONS! They are beautiful!

I'm still giggling at how you put that -- "I thought I'd try one..."


----------

